# About the new uniforms and new kits



## Mud Crawler (13 Nov 2000)

As anyone received the new unis or is it just another big fat lie from the CAF?


----------



## the patriot (13 Nov 2000)

Are you referring to the new load carrying system and camoflauge combats?  I‘m under the understanding that you won‘t see the stuff till you are posted to an operational unit.

-the patriot-


----------



## Gunner (13 Nov 2000)

I mentioned on the majordomo service that LFWA units should be receiving the new CADPAT uniform in April 2001.  The new boots are being trialed by 1 PPCLI.  The new LCV and rucksack system are being trialed.  A new DEU will soon complete trials and further issued in the future.  I don‘t know about you but I have all my gortex gear issued to me (as of Apr 00) and I‘d be very surprised if everyone else has not been issued it yet or will be issued very shortly.  The Army intends for roto 10 (SQFT - unknown which bn) will be in Bosnia with LAV III, TCCCS, CADPAT and the new LCV/Rucksack system mentioned above.  I highly doubt that you have been in long enough to be so cynical about the kit that the army issues us with.  Lots of good stuff is coming!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Nov 2000)

Does that include reservists in LFWA?

A friend of mine in Bosnia right now (Reg F engineers) tells me Roto 9 is scheduled to get the CANPAT uniforms.


----------



## Mud Crawler (13 Nov 2000)

I heard that the militia will get the cadpat from winter 2001 and forth, at least for the royal 22cd regiment, i dont know for the rest of Canada.By the way, if i live in Quebec am i destined to be stored in the 22cd for all my career because i would want to be part of the ppcli


----------

